# Load data for HS-5 powder?



## GroovyMike

I picked up 2 sealed cans of HS-5 shotgun powder (OLD cans!)

The powder appears perfect and I have already used cans of similar age from the same auction lot with no problems, but my Hogden load manual is too new to list HS-5 powder.

Can anyone give me a link to or email me a load for HS 5 in 12 gauge? I would be looking for a trap load with #8 shot or a hunting load with #4 shot (for turkeys).

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Hey Mike: email me and I'll send you the data I have available. It's from the Hodgdon Reloading Manual, 23rd edition, (2nd printing - 1979). I had to photograph the relavent pages and they're big (approx. 2.5 mb each) jpg. files. (Too big to post here.) My email address is *mo70lightwt* at *yahoo* dot *com*.


----------



## GroovyMike

PM and email en route. Thanks!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

They're on the way. I sent the first two emails before I realized that the reply address was different than your home address so I re-sent them to both addresses. (Sorry, It's been a busy day!) If you have any trouble reading them let me know.

The powder was a good find! Happy hunting.


----------



## GroovyMike

Thank you!!


----------



## GroovyMike

Shot trap with one of the loads you sent last night and they worked just dandy 
Thanks again.


----------

